# Brain Hat Pattern



## ertridoc

Hi, folks! I am new to the forums and had a question for you all. My sister is going to study neuroscience. A friend found a picture of a brain hat that I want to make for her but I can't seem to find a pattern that matches it anywhere. Do any of you know of one? I have included the pic below. Thanks so much for your assistance. Can't wait to explore the forums some more!

Jane


----------



## Christine Dix

Welcome to KP :thumbup: some say to make a hat & attach I-cord to it.


----------



## ertridoc

Ooooh, you know, I don't know what I cord is?!? Relatively knew to the knitting world.


----------



## Christine Dix

try this


----------



## ertridoc

You are awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## Chrissy

Christine Dix said:


> try this
> http://www..com/watch?v=jcGj6tpqeJA


So thats how its done, easy when you know how!


----------



## ertridoc

I know, right? And there are so many great videos I found linked to that one. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Ellemck

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brainy-maniac


----------



## ertridoc

Ellemck said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brainy-maniac


Thanks! I saw this one earlier today but it is a crochet pattern and I haven't crocheted in 35 years!


----------



## Schoeneckwren

ertridoc said:


> Ellemck said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brainy-maniac
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I saw this one earlier today but it is a crochet pattern and I haven't crocheted in 35 years!
Click to expand...

It's like riding a bicycle!!!! Happy hooking


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting

ertridoc said:


> Ellemck said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brainy-maniac
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I saw this one earlier today but it is a crochet pattern and I haven't crocheted in 35 years!
Click to expand...

I like the knit hat in your picture! Also looking for this pattern.


----------



## JudyDePollo

I don't have a pattern, but it looks to me as if the hat under the brain is just a knit every row in the round and then a very long I-cord was made sepertly and stitched on in the brain pattern.


----------



## PiperMum

That looks like a blast! Just watched the I-cord tutorial and am now an expert. Very useful technique! Have fun making the brain hat.


----------



## koalatytyme

That would be so great for Halloween! Neat!


----------



## StellasKnits

Yup! I agree - looks like a regular hat with a really really long I-cord sewn on.


----------



## leighanne1968

My mom just told me about seeing this hat. I set out on a mission to find a FREE pattern. So far this is what I have found:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dream-factory

It's downloadable in pdf. It's not a hat YET, but I plan on making it one!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting

Wow! That's incredible...I think....LOL


----------



## voxaurorae

I am totally cheating and using an Embillish-Knit i-cord maker that I got at Michael's (I think!) it makes i-cord really fast for when you're doing something like this. I'm just using a simple hat pattern (http://www.theartofmegan.com/huz_hat_knitting_pattern) and whipping out lots of i-cord. I don't have a length measurement for the i-cord yet, but my daughter is having fun with it, so I'm just letting her play. I figure I can cut the cord at any length and sew in the ends when I attach it to the hat.


----------



## craftkid86

I found a video for a crochet i-cord too! So if you make the crocheted version you can still make the i-cord!


----------



## sweetsue

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brain-hat


----------



## Oceannia

i m also in search for the brain cap. so far the only one that i found is in ravelry.


----------



## Oceannia

i found two sites for the brains that are free.

http://purlspatterns.wordpress.com/2011/11/06/thinking-cap/

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dream-factory

i hope this helps


----------



## Neecie

A friend just emailed me that this is the hat for women's science march in dc. like the pussy hat was.


----------



## knit4ES

if you go to ravelry and put brain hat in the search box, then choose knitting in the craft filtering you will get several options of knitted brain hats... a couple, at least, look like your original post.


----------



## Neecie

I made a date mistake. The march on DC will be Earth Day April 22. Got my marches mixed up -HA. More time to make the hats.


----------

